# Bob Koenn's Garage



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll open my garage with the completed Moebius Hudson Hornet. It was a very nice kit and I am happy with the results although I did learn a few little things that will hopefully make my future builds a little better. All the chrome parts were stripped and painted with Alclad as well as the trim stripes on the car. I also used BMF on the window frames which was a first for me and I now know you better have the surface you are applying it to perfect or the imperfections will shine brightly! I finished most of it with a coat of Future which overall turned out quite nicely as well. Take a look and let me know what you think. I'll add my other auto builds to this thread now and in the future.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks really great, Bob. Are those hood hinges box stock or did you make those?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

scottnkat said:


> Looks really great, Bob. Are those hood hinges box stock or did you make those?


Thanks for the compliment. The hinges and struts for displaying the hood open came with the kit. There were also a couple of other parts that I apparently are not used like a single seat belt set. I assume those are for the racing version of the kit that just came out but is only available from a car distributor online.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are my other cars which are geeky cars because those are my favorites to build.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Your Hudson looks great Bob! A real showcase for the Alclad in my opinion. I just can't seem to say enough about the stuff. Don't remember seeing it used all over a car before, and it just seems to give a more _'real'_ look to it than chrome for some reason. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences with the BMF and Future as well. I've tried the BMF, (and need to finish a 64 Impala I started it on), and I'm about to put the Future to my Deuce, to seal up the old maroon Monogram plastic-- and I'll be double checking for dust specks!

Your other builds look cool! Always wanted to build the Dragula, but never did. Looking forward to seeing your other builds :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

The Hudson is beautiful!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Those look great, Bob. The Hudson is my favorite out of those you've shown - it really looks fabulous. I have the other three kits, but haven't done anything with them since I bought them.


----------

